# [solved] Datei 32GB läßt sich nicht kopieren(File too large)

## artbody

Hab gerade einen seltsamen Fehler

Ich wollte ein 

32 GB (31.371...) großes File einer Vmware kopieren aber cp bricht nach

17 GB (17.247.252.480)

ab

```
localhost vmraid_a # cp ./hdb.vmdk /mnt/vmraid_b/hdd.vmdk

cp: writing `/mnt/sda4/vmware/osx2/hdd.vmdk': File too large
```

Platz auf der Platte ist genug

```

localhost vmraid # df -h

Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on

....

/dev/sda4             235G  136G   99G  58%   /mnt/vmraid_a

/dev/sdb4             347G   88G  242G  27%    /mnt/vmraid_b

....

```

hat da grad jemand ne Idee woran es liegt?

danke vorab

----------

## Finswimmer

Was für ein Dateisystem?

----------

## artbody

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Was für ein Dateisystem?

 

sorry

ext3 journaled

----------

## artbody

Schaut ganz nach einem  Bug in " cp " aus

naja mit dd ging es

```
localhost vmraid # dd if=./hdb.vmdk of=/mnt/vmraid_b/hdd.vmdk

61271680+0 records in

61271680+0 records out

31371100160 bytes (31 GB) copied, 1596.7 s, 19.6 MB/s

localhost vmraid # 

```

----------

